# Superbowl 2013



## Kathleen

With playoffs coming down to the final four, I'm pondering what we will have for the Superbowl spread this year.  

I keep wanting to make something very different for me.  One of the ideas I have was to make these pork belly sliders.  They sound intriguing and totally yummy.  If I make then, I want nibbles, a side, and a dessert to round it out.  Ideas would be welcomed here!  I want finger-foods.

What are you considering to make for your Superbowl Spread?


----------



## 4meandthem

I am not sure about the Super bowl yet but I did a spread for this weekend's games.

Buttermilk fried chicken legs with Frank's Red Hot and Butter for dipping.

Guacamole,Roasted garlics,Tomato caper salad,Sauteed mushrooms and grated parm all to go on slices of baguette as you please.

Fresh artichoke and jalapeno hot dip with 2 kinds of chips.

I may do some chili for the big day if I stay home.


----------



## FrankZ

4meandthem said:


> IButtermilk fried chicken legs with *Frank's Red Hot* and Butter for dipping.




THAT'S where that went.  

Now... I wonder what I am gonna make for SB Sunday.


----------



## buckytom

right now i'm planning on making my broiled buffalo wings (here's the link. http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f15/buckytoms-broiled-buffalo-wings-81028.html unfortunately, i rearranged my photobucket account because of a semi-stalker and now see the pics have been blown away). 
i'll have to recreate the thread but this time upload the pics directly.


i'm also going to make my version of mango salsa http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f19/buckys-mango-salsa-21970.html

and i'm going to try my hand at either making a spinach and roasted veggie dip, or try making a spicy hummus for my first time.


----------



## FrankZ

You can also upload them to your albums here if you need to.


----------



## Kathleen

FrankZ said:


> Now... I wonder what I am gonna make for SB Sunday.



Eh?  What you are gonna be making???

You mean what you will be eating...or do you intend to make a meal too???

I claim dibs on the oven on SB Sunday.     I have PLANS forming.


----------



## Andy M.

It all depends.

We'll be in Aruba for the SB.  If the Patriots are in the game (which I fully expect) we'll have a big poolside party that day.  I'll be indoors watching the game.  What we have is based on what's in the supermarket.  They don't always have stuff you'd want for a SB party other than beer and booze.  

If the Patriots are not in the game (shudder) It'll just be another Sunday in paradise.


----------



## FrankZ

Andy M. said:


> It all depends.
> 
> We'll be in Aruba for the SB.  If the Patriots are in the game (which I fully expect) we'll have a big poolside party that day.  I'll be indoors watching the game.  What we have is based on what's in the supermarket.  They don't always have stuff you'd want for a SB party other than beer and booze.
> 
> If the Patriots are not in the game (shudder) It'll just be another Sunday in paradise.




Yer not gonna be in New Orleans?


And you call yourself a fan....


----------



## Andy M.

FrankZ said:


> Yer not gonna be in New Orleans?
> 
> 
> And you call yourself a fan....



I'm a TV fan.  I can see the game better and do so in my underwear if I want.  Comfort is important.  Since I can tailgate here, my experience is complete!

A trip to New Orleans is on my bucket list.  A foodie paradise.

However, who can get/afford SB tickets?


----------



## FrankZ

Andy M. said:


> I'm a TV fan.  I can see the game better and do so in my underwear if I want.  Comfort is important.  Since I can tailgate here, my experience is complete!
> 
> A trip to New Orleans is on my bucket list.  A foodie paradise.
> 
> However, who can get/afford SB tickets?



They will let you wear your underwear to the stadium too ya know... you just have to cover it.  Though with today's urban youth that requirement is very loose.

I don't know what I am going to do if the Browns ever make a SB.  Being there would be... awesome... but well... getting there would be... almost impossible.

I can tell you it would be the biggest SB party on the block.

Still not sure what I am gonna have this year.


----------



## chopper

All are sad here because the Broncos are out of it, but I will still make up some super munchies. I'm not sure what to make yet and will be looking here for ideas.


----------



## FrankZ

I was unhappy the Broncos were put out....


----------



## Whiskadoodle

All are sad here too Chopper.  However,  if we all remained sad, and sometimes as sad as some of our teams play during the year,   it would be a sad sad world and there would be little incentive to watch football on tv or tailgate our way every week.  I'll  tell you what is Sad--  not too many more weeks of football this season. Period.  

With that-- there's a lot to be said for funeral food-- there's  Funeral Salad and Funeral Potatoes and Funeral Hot Dish and Funeral Jello.  

I think New Orleans gives some of the best funeral parades and marches evar.  Even better than bag pipes and men in kilts.  

So ,  with still a week away from which teams are in the finals, maybe I would recommend a New Orleans theme,  the Celebration Parts. 

Here's a nifty web site I found after looking at Kathleens thread earlier today, and now coming back to it.  --

Deep South Dish   scroll on the Left for party ideas.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Another thing we have done here in the Northland is have a winter picnic,  light the fireplace for marshmallows and make S/mores.  Bake beans, cole slaw and Potato salad and either grill outside or make a big pot of kahlua pulled pork.   Not sure if this was a superbowl or just a winter thing.  Wear flip flops and hawaiin shirts.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

I am currently in love with Quesadillas.  Easy, not much to making them and they can be assembled ahead and heated on demand.  Goes good with dips and salsa and my other love-- guacamole.   You only need a pizza cutter, which can double as a lifter and a bread board for assembly and a serving plate.   Hardly any clean up,  my style of party. 

I might as well post it here,  as that's probably as far as the voting will go. I just know it.   Might be able to camoflage a bowl of  Guac on the buffet table though


----------



## Andy M.

FrankZ said:


> I was unhappy the Broncos were put out....



Frank, were you as disappointed with Peyton's performance as I was?


----------



## FrankZ

Andy M. said:


> Frank, were you as disappointed with Peyton's performance as I was?



I was more disappointed with the Ravens performance.


----------



## Kathleen

Whiskadoodle said:


> I am currently in love with Quesadillas.  Easy, not much to making them and they can be assembled ahead and heated on demand.  Goes good with dips and salsa and my other love-- guacamole.   You only need a pizza cutter, which can double as a lifter and a bread board for assembly and a serving plate.   Hardly any clean up,  my style of party.
> 
> I might as well post it here,  as that's probably as far as the voting will go. I just know it.   Might be able to camouflage a bowl of  Guac on the buffet table though



Thank you for that website!  They have tons of ideas.  Quesadillas sound terrific and I never thought of them....What do you fill them with?


----------



## Whiskadoodle

well,  hmm.   Maybe this is why my DxW doesn't want me to serve quesadillas as a party food.   First you need a Spoon.  A small bowl each -- sour cream, salsa or pico or fresh salsa, guacamole  and some seasoned refried beans or hot bean dip.  

I like to put a thin layer of grated cheddar or mixed jack/ cheddar on a tortilla.  Add some seasoned meat,  taco flavor ground beef or leftover thin slice steak, pulled pork or ?? ,   some onion,   sprinkle with fine diced jalapenos and anything else in the frig.   Add a top layer cheese and top with another tortilla.   I like flour tortillas for these, if I had corn tortillas, I would make soft tacos instead.   I have used bbq flavored meats, not just Tex-Mex and the flavors mix quite nicely.   The two layers of melted cheese help hold everything together.    

Heat a Dry skillet medium hot.   Place in the pan,   Cook a couple minutes until the bottom starts to get brown in spots.  Use a wide spatula and flip.  Cook until done. It's ok to lift up an edge and check.  You can partially cover if cheese doesn't seem to be melting at the rate the tortillas are browning.   I like them crisp and just brown in spots, not the whole tortilla getting a sun tan.  Plate and cut into pizza size wedges. 

Now, sit down and add toppings by the spoonful in every bite.  

Some people like to brush the tortillas with a little melted butter before filling. I don't do this.  I have put a small smear of refried beans inside the quesadillas, maybe I put in too much, but they didn't stay as crispy as I wanted,  and the beans oozed out when taking a bite.  Which is why I prefer to serve beans on the side, if serving.  

Afterwhile the little bowls are not pretty but you are happy.  

Now, if I were serving this in the company of others, I would mind my manners a little better.   We could each have our own spoon, I guess. 

I see Andy is making Chicken Quesadillas for dinner tonight. Maybe he has a different take on making these.


----------



## Andy M.

I do. 

I use 2 Chi Chi's part flour part corn tortillas - 8" size.  I spread quac on both tortillas and add shredded cheese to both, pressing the cheese into the guac a little so it stays put.  Then I add pieces of meat, usually chicken.  Then I top with diced pickled jalapeños, diced scallion, salsa, olives, etc.  Flip the other tortilla on top and heat it in a skillet until the cheese melts, the meat is warm and the tortillas are browned a bit.  Remove to a cutting board and cut into manageable pieces.  

It's messier with all the goodies on the inside but it works for me.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

O good. I was afraid I am the only messy eater in the universe. 

I like your take on putting together a quesadilla.  It is an art-form.  


I have seen people served quesadillas in bars and they seem to manage ok even with pitchers of beer and much laughter. So there must be a trick to eating these without too much fuss. Or bibs. And you know if I'm watching football,  I will be waving my arms and not paying attention to what I am doing.   The exMrs would have a conniption if I spilled on her rugs. And I'm not sure salsa is good for her dog to lick though it would think whatever is fair game with the 5 second rule. 


Chi'Chi's tortillas?  Like the restaurant?   They went out of business here a long time ago, sigh.    They used to make the best Marg's and some kind of soft corn cake side dish.   I just googled.  Their tortillas are avail at most grocers here.  I would like to try some half/ half tortillas.


----------



## Andy M.

Whiskadoodle said:


> O good. I was afraid I am the only messy eater in the universe.
> 
> I like your take on putting together a quesadilla.  It is an art-form.
> 
> 
> I have seen people served quesadillas in bars and they seem to manage ok even with pitchers of beer and much laughter. So there must be a trick to eating these without too much fuss. Or bibs. And you know if I'm watching football,  I will be waving my arms and not paying attention to what I am doing.   The exMrs would have a conniption if I spilled on her rugs. And I'm not sure salsa is good for her dog to lick though it would think whatever is fair game with the 5 second rule.
> 
> 
> Chi'Chi's tortillas?  Like the restaurant?   They went out of business here a long time ago, sigh.    They used to make the best Marg's and some kind of soft corn cake side dish.   I just googled.  Their tortillas are avail at most grocers here.  I would like to try some half/ half tortillas.



Thank you for acknowledging my artistry.  

For TBG  (The Big Game), if I was going to make quesadillas, I'd use the smallest tortillas and fold them in half.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Andy M. said:


> For TBG (The Big Game), if I was going to make quesadillas, I'd use the smallest tortillas and fold them in half.


 
That's probably wise. 

Kathleen asked a simple question.   And if she follows much of this train  of thought, Frank may never taste a good quesadilla, the way they are meant to be eaten.    I assure I can eat and behave as an adult.   It's a struggle.  I have successfully served sticky chix wings and ribs at parties without mishap. I prefer to not eat bowls of chili resting on my lap,  too much geometric distance between bowl and mouth.


----------



## Kathleen

Whiskadoodle said:


> Afterwhile the little bowls are not pretty but you are happy.
> 
> Now, if I were serving this in the company of others, I would mind my manners a little better.   We could each have our own spoon, I guess.
> 
> I see Andy is making Chicken Quesadillas for dinner tonight. Maybe he has a different take on making these.



My superbowl menu has a plan B, I think.    Refried beans.......guac.....salsa.......mmmm.


----------



## kadesma

Kathleen said:


> Thank you for that website! They have tons of ideas. Quesadillas sound terrific and I never thought of them....What do you fill them with?


 We will be celebrating our 9er's of course and making quesadillas with pulled pork we cook in the slowcooker with cumin, onion,garlic, chili powder then the cheese some Mexican crema, and a good melting cheese I'm thinking Monterey jack with hot peppers in it. maybe some chili and cilantro and all that good stuff. Dessert a chocolate cake with instant pudding in it topped with either ice cream or whipped cream..finger foods not sure yet.
kades


----------



## Cerise

Kathleen said:


> With playoffs coming down to the final four, I'm pondering what we will have for the Superbowl spread this year.
> 
> I keep wanting to make something very different for me. One of the ideas I have was to make these pork belly sliders. They sound intriguing and totally yummy.* If I make then, I want nibbles, a side, and a dessert to round it out. Ideas would be welcomed here!* I want finger-foods.
> 
> What are you considering to make for your Superbowl Spread?


 
I make *sandwiches with baguettes (French/Italian bread), pull out some of the bread, & cut them into smaller portions.

*Sandwich filling ideas:
Tri-tip sandwiches
Philly cheese meatball subs (sauteed onions & green bell peppers w/ provolone cheese)
French Dip
Italian Beef 
Pulled Pork
Sausage, peppers & onions

Sides:
Cold red potato salad w/ dill, and cold mac or tortellini salad.

Nibbles:
Shrimp wrapped in bacon
Guacamole w/ crab
Jalapeno poppers

Dessert:
Brownies or Brownie ice cream sandwiches


----------



## Cerise

Whiskadoodle said:


> O good. I was afraid I am the only messy eater in the universe.
> 
> I like your take on putting together a quesadilla. It is an art-form.
> 
> 
> I have seen people served quesadillas in bars and they seem to manage ok even with pitchers of beer and much laughter. So there must be a trick to eating these without too much fuss. Or bibs. And you know if I'm watching football, I will be waving my arms and not paying attention to what I am doing. The exMrs would have a conniption if I spilled on her rugs. And I'm not sure salsa is good for her dog to lick though it would think whatever is fair game with the 5 second rule.
> 
> 
> Chi'Chi's tortillas? Like the restaurant? They went out of business here a long time ago, sigh. They used to make the best Marg's and some kind of soft corn cake side dish. I just googled. Their tortillas are avail at most grocers here. I would like to try some half/ half tortillas.


 
You reminded me of Chi-Chi's deep fried ice cream served on a tortilla.  There are some copycat recipes on the web.

Re the quesadillas, I like mine with apples or pears, gouda, walnuts & green onions.


----------



## Kathleen

Cerise said:


> I make *sandwiches with baguettes (French/Italian bread), pull out some of the bread, & cut them into smaller portions.



It all sounds delicious, Cerise!  The brownie ice cream sandwiches sound amazing!


----------



## Steve Kroll

Well, my Packers were clobbered last weekend, so I will probably root for the 49ers now. They and Green Bay have a lot of shared history. If the Niners are knocked out, then I won't root for any team. I'll still watch, though.

Food-wise, we don't do a lot for SB Sunday, regardless of who's playing. It will probably be a Chili and Beer night.


----------



## Cerise

Kathleen said:


> It all sounds delicious, Cerise! The brownie ice cream sandwiches sound amazing!


 
You're welcome.  Another New Year's resolution bites the dust. LOL  Don't look.  ;-)

brownie ice cream sandwiches] - Bing Images


----------



## Kathleen

Cerise said:


> You're welcome.  Another New Year's resolution bites the dust. LOL  Don't look.  ;-)
> 
> brownie ice cream sandwiches] - Bing Images



Totally worth it!!!!


----------



## Kathleen

Steve Kroll said:


> Well, my Packers were clobbered last weekend, so I will probably root for the 49ers now. They and Green Bay have a lot of shared history. If the Niners are knocked out, then I won't root for any team. I'll still watch, though.
> 
> Food-wise, we don't do a lot for SB Sunday, regardless of who's playing. It will probably be a Chili and Beer night.




But...what KIND of chili.....or beer?  Details wanted!


----------



## vitauta

Rumakiiiiii---that's what has my mouth watering and it's only 7:00 in the morning!!!

rumaki is bacon-wrapped chicken livers/water chestnuts, variously marinated in soy and terrriaki sauces, ginger paste.  bacon slathered with dijon mustard, brown sugar....there are a gazillion recipes for these rumaki online. and these days, anything wrapped in bacon and secured with a toothpick can pass for rumaki.  like scallops, of course.  but reading about the chicken livers this morning really got my taste buds dancing,  add Bacon and wc crunch to that, and i can scarcely wait for superbowl sunday to get here...(go ravens).


----------



## pacanis

Kathleen said:


> What are you considering to make for your Superbowl Spread?


 
I don't really have a spread anymore, but that doesn't mean I don't eat all day 
I'll be having the usual 3-4 different kinds of crackers and cheeses. Some sliced pepperoni when I really feel like stacking the cracker, probably Triscuit, Swiss and pepperoni nuked until warm... The usual hot dip; Layers of cream cheese, Hormel's chili W/O beans, cheddar cheese and jalapenos nuked until melted and served with Tostitos... I think I'll make a big pot of chili Sunday, too, but I'm not sure I will have any. Well, probably a *small* cup  I may even try my hand at that spinach dip that is served in the bread. I'm sure that would be OK with crackeres.


----------



## vitauta

vitauta said:


> Rumakiiiiii---that's what has my mouth watering and it's only 7:00 in the morning!!!
> 
> rumaki is bacon-wrapped chicken livers/water chestnuts, variously marinated in soy and terrriaki sauces, ginger paste.  bacon slathered with dijon mustard, brown sugar....there are a gazillion recipes for these rumaki online. and these days, anything wrapped in bacon and secured with a toothpick can pass for rumaki.  like scallops, of course.  but reading about the chicken livers this morning really got my taste buds dancing,  add Bacon and wc crunch to that, and i can scarcely wait for superbowl sunday to get here...(go ravens).



the above sketchily-described rumaki, was meant only as a suggestion, possibly to be googled by you if bacon and chicken livers grab your interest as they did mine early this morn.  i only wanted to add that making rumaki is a big job, though reportedly worth the time and trouble.
here is a truly quick and easy hors doeuvres (sp?) on a toothpick--with or without crackers:  slices of smoked sausage (polish is fine), chunks of crispy tart-sweet apple, and chunks of cheddar, swiss or other solid cheese.  no muss no fuss, simply spear and eat...(mmm, go great with football)


----------



## FrankZ

vitauta said:


> the above sketchily-described rumaki,




It had bacon in it.. good enough for me.


----------



## Kathleen

I think I've settled on making Chicken-Sausage gumbo and mini-Po'Boys for Superbowl Sunday.  Banana Pudding for dessert.  

It just sounds right.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Yea. Menus are starting to look good. So far we are shaping up to have --

devilled eggs
chicken wings - probably baked, the way the weather is here, 
Urban Onion dip, like ranch, w/ dill & beau monde seasoning. 
sloppy joes - Jr's request
some kind of chip called "scoopers", again Jr's req, he must like dip
Ghiradelli brownie mix
not sure the name, pickle in the middle, slather deli ham or salami slices w/ cream cheese and wrap around a pickle. Chill, slice, eat. 
Ro-tel/ queso dip, SIL bringing...

More, but others are bringing. 

Not sure when the food vs the game begins, sooner than later I hope


----------



## FrankZ

nana puddin!!!


----------



## Dawgluver

An idea from Jeff Foxworthy if you need more cooler space:


----------



## Kathleen

DL, that is AWESOME.


----------



## Dawgluver

Thanks Kathleen, though I probably wouldn't use the spin cycle!


----------



## Whiskadoodle

FrankZ said:


> nana puddin!!!


 

I have spoon.


----------



## buckytom

vitauta said:


> the above sketchily-described rumaki, was meant only as a suggestion, possibly to be googled by you if bacon and chicken livers grab your interest as they did mine early this morn. i only wanted to add that making rumaki is a big job, though reportedly worth the time and trouble.


 
thank you, vit!!! i had a shrimp rumaki years ago (shrimp and water chestnut wrapped in bacon), but i couldn't remember the name. i've seen rumaki on menus before, but there was no description except for something like shrimp rumaki, or scallop rumaki, or something like that. now i know what to order again. 


i was thinking of more appys to make for the game, but i'm not sure which ones i'll get done. i'll probably make cheddar cheese, raw onion, and mustard on wheat crackers, and we're definitely having the broiled buffalo wings. i'm also going to make a big salad topped with seared tuna, scallions, crushed cashews, red cabbage, and crispy asian noodles in a wasabi dressing. then, i'm either making mango salsa and tortilla chips, or loaded nachos. 

my sister makes a weird but good one of browned and sliced kielbasi in duck sauce, served in a small crock pot set on low.

i also saw a show recently where giada delaurentiis make fried sweet potato strings that looked really good. they may be on the menu too.


----------



## pacanis

buckytom said:


> ...i'll probably make cheddar cheese, raw onion, and mustard on wheat crackers,


 
I do cheddar cheese, onion and too much salt & pepper on Ritz. It's an old hunting camp favorite.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Everything is great when it sits on a Ritz.


----------



## Rocklobster

Here's how we keep our beer cold on Superbowl Sunday.


----------



## vitauta

cool brews, i don't see how you can improve on that!


----------



## mmyap

I LOVE the beer cooler idea's.  You can also use your bathtub (after you clean it, of course.) I see  nice display of beer bottles and little yellow plastic ducks.  =o)

I'm going to attempt to make a shrimp and sausage gumbo using an Alton Brown recipe that has you making the roux in the oven.  I have not been successful in roux'ing in the past.  I'm hoping this will work nicely.  My one glitch is that I cannot find head -on shrimp.  I was hoping to use the heads for the stock.  I think a combo of chicken stock and clam juice may work to get something close to the missing shrimp stock.


----------



## Cerise

Another dessert idea - Chocolate covered ice cream tacos.  Buy the stand & stuff tacos, "paint" them w/ melted chocolate, & fill with ice cream, chopped nuts & sliced fresh strawberries. Here's the general idea.

Chocolate-Covered Icy Dream Tacos Recipe from Betty Crocker


----------



## buckytom

pacanis said:


> I do cheddar cheese, onion and too much salt & pepper on Ritz. It's an old hunting camp favorite.




if you're a fan of mustard, try it with a brown or spicier mustard. i like gulden's brown as a standard, or coleman's for really spicy mustard.

this is an old irish pub snack. my dad used to make it when i was a kid (and i just thought he was weird) but then i saw it on the menu in mcsorley's pub (a famous irish place here in nyc), then many other pubs in ny and ireland.


----------



## pacanis

I do like yellow mustard with Swiss cheese. I'll have to try it with cheddar. This weekend for sure. I even have the spicy brown mustard.


----------



## vitauta

are we facing a chicken wing shortage for superbowl sunday?  that's what i'm hearing on the local early evening news today.  is this being repeated anywhere else?  

is this wing shortage serious, or even real?  i don't know, but i wouldn't wait another day to buy my superbowl wings, if i didn't already have them safely home.


----------



## buckytom

i reported it here after my wife mentioned it to me (she either read or heard about it on tv), but so far i've seen no evidence of it. i've been food shopping 2 or 3 times in the last week, and the stores all had plenty of wings in the refrigerated sections, and iqf frozen as well.


----------



## love2"Q"

buckytom said:


> if you're a fan of mustard, try it with a brown or spicier mustard. i like gulden's brown as a standard, or coleman's for really spicy mustard.



Love colemans mustard..


----------



## letscook

Well, I hate to be unAmerican, But I hate the superbowl and all the hype that goes with . I guess it is because I can't stand football, basketbal, baseball yes. I don't know. But I never complained, I just found something else to do that day. 
I did however host a Super bowl party one year,50-70  people because of a friend
I set up stations.
appetzers - nachos, chips,dips,salsa, gucam - peperoni, cheeses, crackers , 
lil winnies wrapped in dough, veggies and dip, relish tray-pickles olives etc
main - chili, 3 dif chicken wings, pasta salad, taco meat and all the fixings
sandwhich / sub station - assorted kinds of rolls - meatballs, made a hoagie dip for subs. sauages, hotdogs 
dessert station, fresh fruit bowl, choc chip cookies, whoopie pies, brownies. and a sundae bar for the kids that came. 
and of course the bar .
Mind you she had the idea to charge 20.00 a person We had to turn people away.
I was perfectly happy to stay in the kitchen and tend to the food etc. 
We had a nice set up - never again tho --


----------



## letscook

I forgot we had 4 different rooms with tvs set up so everyone wasn't in one room


----------



## pacanis

I am not a fan of the hype at all.
All these "acts" leading up to the SB  are a real turn off for me.


----------



## vitauta

we have two threads going on superbowl eats, you know.  and i see there's going to be a puppy bowl again this year. is the puppy bowl meant for that hardcore group of fb haters out there, and do you suppose i need to buy some puppy chow, too....


----------



## buckytom

or will the hardcore fans consider eating puppies?

the threads can always be merged.


----------



## vitauta

where's the laissez faire in that?


----------



## buckytom

is there suposed to he a hands off policy in effect? i haven't noticed it.


----------



## pacanis

vitauta said:


> we have two threads going on superbowl eats, you know. and i see there's going to be a puppy bowl again this year. is the puppy bowl meant for that hardcore group of fb haters out there, and do you suppose i need to buy some puppy chow, too....


 
I thought this thread was about what we all were having and the other thread was someone looking for suggestions "out of the box" for what they could fix. I could be wrong. 
Come tomorrow we will have two more anyway with the dinner thread and the tailgating thread


----------



## jabbur

While we don't party for Super Bowl Sunday, my son and I will probably watch the game.  No big or special foods here.  Just our usual fare.  Since I'm dieting for the wedding, no snacks and just regular meals.  I might break down and have a beer during the game but that will be it.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

I made ghiradelli brownies last night ( for the Niner's). Just plain regular ones, none of that funny california/ alice be toklas stuff. ( drat). For the Ravens, I hope someone brings a crab dip or something, otherwise my wings will easily convert to Raven Wings, won't skip a beat nor change a thing. 

In case you want to know who I am rooting for, for a hint, look over at Mr Natural towards your left.


----------



## vitauta

Whiskadoodle said:


> I made ghiradelli brownies last night ( for the Niner's). Just plain regular ones, none of that funny california/ alice be toklas stuff. ( drat). For the Ravens, I hope someone brings a crab dip or something, otherwise my wings will easily convert to Raven Wings, won't skip a beat nor change a thing.
> 
> In case you want to know who I am rooting for, for a hint, look over at Mr Natural towards your left.




first off, whiskas, forgive my ignorance, please.  what is the brownies/sanfran 49ers connection?  secondly, i'm afraid i don't recognize your avatar, don't know mr. natural.  but, i will hazard a guess and say your team is the 49ers because of the gold color....?


----------



## vitauta

Kathleen said:


> I think I've settled on making Chicken-Sausage gumbo and mini-Po'Boys for Superbowl Sunday.  Banana Pudding for dessert.
> 
> It just sounds right.



gumbo sounds superbowl 'right' to me too, kathleen. i've been watching people on tv preparing and eating gumbo, and i can barely stand it--i WANT me summm!!!  nobody throws a party to compare with the big easy.  they have the food, the music and the heart! i wish the superbowl could be played at the dome every year.  good luck with your gumbo and li'l po'boys, kathleen!  (and, send me summ, please?)


----------



## chopper

We are going to munch on some nachos for the game.  So many different things to throw on those corn chips!


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Ghiradelli chocolate is from San Francisco, like Hershey's choc in Pa. Ghiradelli Square is an historic now tourist area along fisherman's wharf area. Grocery stores sell a brownie mix that is better than betty crocker. Pretty easy to make. Hard to not do a taste test. 


We lived in SF for two years in the early 70's. 


My avatar is by 1960's SF undergrond comic artist, Robert Crumb. He wrote ahem, adult comic books; subjects mostly were ( pardon again, ahem) sex drugs rock and roll and hippie individuality as expressed by alternative lifestyle conformity ofthe time. Mr Natural as a comic character was most often nekkid. His long beard made him seem quite chaste. Well, mostly. This might be close to Mr Natural's last hurrah. Looking for a new avatar for 2013. I watched an R Crumb biography recently. He is unfortunately way more misogynist that I find intolerable. I do like he is an avid collector of 1920's -30's jazz. That part is very much my style. 

So that's it in a nut shell.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

"nobody throws a party to compare with the big easy."

I just read this a.m. that NOLA is the fastest growing city in the U.S.   It's about time that city gets back on its feet.


----------



## Somebunny

vitauta said:


> first off, whiskas, forgive my ignorance, please.  what is the brownies/sanfran 49ers connection?  secondly, i'm afraid i don't recognize your avatar, don't know mr. natural.  but, i will hazard a guess and say your team is the 49ers because of the gold color....?



You are close Vit, but I don't think it's the color.  Think "counterculture" an I right Whisk?!


----------



## Somebunny

Oops whisk answered while I was posting


----------



## Somebunny

Whiskadoodle said:


> Ghiradelli chocolate is from San Francisco, like Hershey's choc in Pa. Ghiradelli Square is an historic now tourist area along fisherman's wharf area. Grocery stores sell a brownie mix that is better than betty crocker. Pretty easy to make. Hard to not do a taste test.
> 
> We lived in SF for two years in the early 70's.
> 
> My avatar is by 1960's SF undergrond comic artist, Robert Crumb. He wrote ahem, adult comic books; subjects mostly were ( pardon again, ahem) sex drugs rock and roll and hippie individuality as expressed by alternative lifestyle conformity ofthe time. Mr Natural as a comic character was most often nekkid. His long beard made him seem quite chaste. Well, mostly. This might be close to Mr Natural's last hurrah. Looking for a new avatar for 2013. I watched an R Crumb biography recently. He is unfortunately way more misogynist that I find intolerable. I do like he is an avid collector of 1920's -30's jazz. That part is very much my style.
> 
> So that's it in a nut shell.



And here I thought you were just an old SF hippie Whisk!


----------



## pacanis

All I know is that must have been before my time 
But Whiska's avie reminded me of the old Mad Magazine characters without the folded feet when they walked.


----------



## Dawgluver

I thought it had something to do with the Keep on Truckin' guy.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Dawgluver said:


> I thought it had something to do with the Keep on Truckin' guy.


 
The Keep on Truckin' guy is indeed by R Crumb. 

  Hippies, do they still make them anymore?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I managed some chicken tenders that I will cut into chunks and bake till done and then toss into some buffalo sauce and bake a little more to set.  No breading and as little butter as I can get away with.  I have salad with ranch and lots of fruit munchies.  No starchy carbs today, had pancakes for breakfast.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

mmyap said:


> I LOVE the beer cooler idea's.  You can also use your bathtub (after you clean it, of course.) I see  nice display of beer bottles and little yellow plastic ducks.  =o)
> 
> I'm going to attempt to make a shrimp and sausage gumbo using an Alton Brown recipe that has you making the roux in the oven.  I have not been successful in roux'ing in the past.  I'm hoping this will work nicely.  My one glitch is that I cannot find head -on shrimp.  I was hoping to use the heads for the stock.  I think a combo of chicken stock and clam juice may work to get something close to the missing shrimp stock.



Get easy-peel raw shrimp.  Use the shells and legs to make you shrimp broth.  It really makes a flavorful broth.  Just add a little salt, and a touch of Old Bay seasoning.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

DW- detests football.  I like it, but am not an avid TV sports guy (except for the Stanley Cup Playoffs).  But I have my spicy tomato aspic, crackers, pepperoni, salami, cheeses, and home made venison pastrami to keep me nibblin' today.  And it all tastes sooooo good.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## pacanis

This should get me into the second quarter (maybe), where the second course will be a little chili.


----------



## vitauta

looking delish, pac.  your first quarter is covered nicely....


----------



## GotGarlic

I just LOVE Alicia Keys! Beautiful woman, beautiful voice! I love it when a singer has full control of her voice.


----------



## vitauta

i do too, gg. she has a phenomenal voice.  i sure hope they don't start ragging on jennifer, tomorrow.  we Know that byonce won't be doing any lip syncing at half-time!


----------



## vitauta

donnybrook's a comin' sure nuff is....


----------



## pacanis

Thanks Vit.

I like Alicia Keys, too, but since when is our National Anthem a lullaby? 
I did not like that rendition at all. That extra measure or whatever that pause was called darn near lulled me to sleep.


----------



## vitauta

Woot 109


----------



## PrincessFiona60

vitauta said:


> i do too, gg. she has a phenomenal voice.  i sure hope they don't start ragging on jennifer, tomorrow.  we Know that byonce won't be doing any lip syncing at half-time!



I thought it would have been justice if Beyoncé had showed up as a Hologram...nobody can sing in the cold like was happening the day of the inauguration, pulling in that cold air will freeze your vocal cords.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Okay, the Kia Forte commercial had me on the floor and I must have got some wing sauce in my eye by the time the Budweiser commercial came on...


----------



## Kathleen

My gumbo and lil Po'Boys turned out nicely.  I served it with some potato salad and had banana trifle for dessert.  

My favorite commercials were the prom, the speed stick commercial, and the Viva Young Taco Bell.    I loved the Sandy Hook kids singing at the start of the show.

I enjoyed the game, but really thought the 49ers were going to make a come-back!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

2013 Budweiser Super Bowl Ad


----------



## buckytom

kathleen and pac, looking good! 

i like alicia keys, but i agree that it was a somewhat odd rendition of the national anthem, beautiful voice notwithstanding. imo, any other song is ok for interpretation, but not the star spangled banana. just sing it, and if you really must, hit the octave note at the end. nothing else.

now the game was really good, but halftime was "meh", nothing to write home about. just "beyonce's greatest hits".

the commercials were far too heavy on kissing and sex. the go-daddy one was actually kind of disturbing. even my son commented that too many of the commercials were about kissing, and football is supposed to be a tough sport. 

it wasn't all that fun to sit there and have to explain most of it to an 8 year old. 

still, our favourite commercials were the sketchers/cheetah one, and the where do babies come from. now i won't have to answer that question for a few more years.


----------



## Kayelle

My favorite commercial was about farmers, with the late great voice of Paul Harvey for Dodge Ram trucks I believe. It nearly brought me to tears......a commercial at it's finest.......*BRAVO!*


----------



## buckytom

i liked that one too, k-l. sort of a farmer's prayer.

i can see that embroidered and framed in a farmer's kitchen somewhere.



and on the eighth day, god looked down on his planned paradise and said, “i need a caretaker.” so god made a farmer.

god said, “i need somebody willing to get up before dawn, milk cows, work all day in the field, milk cows again, eat supper, then go to town and stay past midnight at a meeting of the school board.” so god made a farmer.

god said, “i need somebody willing to sit up all night with a newborn colt and watch it die, then dry his eyes and say, maybe next year. i need somebody who can shape an ax handle from an persimmon sprout, shoe a horse with hunk of car tire, who can make a harness out hay wire, feed sacks and shoe scraps. who, during planting time and harvest season will finish his 40 hour week by tuesday noon and then, paining from tractor back, put in another 72 hours.” so god made a farmer.

god said, “i need somebody strong enough to clear trees and heave bales, yet gentle enough to yean lambs and wean pigs and tend the pink comb pullets, who will stop his mower for an hour to splint the leg of a meadowlark.” so god made a farmer.

it had to be somebody who’d plow deep and straight and not cut corners. somebody to seed, weed, feed, breed, and brake, and disk, and plow, and plant, and tie the fleece and strain the milk. somebody who’d bale a family together with the soft, strong bonds of sharing. who would laugh, and then sigh, and then reply with smiling eyes when his son says that he wants to spend his life doing what dad does. so god made a farmer.


----------



## vitauta

i was happy as can be to see the ravens win the superbowl, until...ray lewis started going on about how god was on their side and all.  that sort of talk makes me sick. i had even been thinking that a superbowl win for the ravens was a sweet way for ray to go out...a well-deserved feather in his skullcap, a neat closure for his 17 year long football career, a great send-off, etc.,etc...
while we might never know for sure which of the harbaugh brothers their mother always loved the best, i guess there can be no doubt now which one is god's favorite....


----------



## buckytom

oh, i forgot to add that we thought the most clever commercial was the joe montana miracle stain, and the twist by the guy's raven's fan wife at the end.


----------



## Steve Kroll

I didn't see all of the commercials, but one that did make me laugh out loud was the Doritos "Goat 4 Sale" ad.

Doritos - Goat 4 Sale - YouTube


----------



## chopper

That was a great one Steve!  I laughed out loud too!  I did really like the one about farmers best though.


----------



## FrankZ

Steve Kroll said:


> I didn't see all of the commercials, but one that did make me laugh out loud was the Doritos "Goat 4 Sale" ad.
> 
> Doritos - Goat 4 Sale - YouTube



That commercial in some way reminded me of Joshua Slocum and the goat.


----------

